
Ask HN: Your must-read HN post? - imheretolearn
If you had to choose 1 HN post, that you think every other HN visitor should read, which one would it be?<p>My suggestion:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22943749
======
denzil_correa
Show HN : Dropbox [0]

It's a rare insight into a first product launch to the world with comments on
a focused community.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8863)

~~~
scarface74
This is the HN equivalent of Slashdot’s most famous post.

[https://slashdot.org/story/01/10/23/1816257/apple-
releases-i...](https://slashdot.org/story/01/10/23/1816257/apple-releases-
ipod)

~~~
huhtenberg
HN tie-in, featuring the OP -

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19447152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19447152)

~~~
scarface74
And yet people never learn.

Ed Colligan CEO of Palm on rumors of Apple releasing a phone.

“We’ve learned and struggled for a few years here figuring out how to make a
decent phone, PC guys are not going to just figure this out. They’re not going
to just walk in.”

The main things Taco complained about:

No wireless - the iPod was already popular before the iPod Touch

Less space than the Nomad - even though later iPods had up to 160GB of
storage, the most popular ones were the Shuffle and the Nano that had little
storage.

------
nischalsamji
I sell onions on the internet.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19728132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19728132)

My absolute favorite.

~~~
gempir
Thank you, that was such a fun read. Very inspiring

------
gitgud
Ask HN: A New Decade. Any Predictions? :::
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21941278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21941278)

Other contenders, plucked from my favourites

• The boring technology behind a one-person Internet company (2018) :::
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20985875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20985875)

• Ask HN: Successful one-person online businesses? :::
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21332072](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21332072)

• Why's that company so big? I could do that in a weekend :::
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12626314](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12626314)

• Bullshit Jobs :::
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17874320](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17874320)

~~~
imheretolearn
I checked the 2010's predictions. This is the highest voted comment on that
post
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1025802](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1025802)).
It is creepily accurate. These posts humbly drive the point how it was
impossible before the internet to find out what opinions the general public
held in the past.

~~~
mFixman
Is it really?

The Google thing was part of the htps for Google Fiber, a now-abandoned
promising Google Project.

The rest of the things sound like predictions you could make for 2030.

------
ValentineC
I really like "Ask HN: Name one idea that changed your life" [1] from two
weeks ago.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23092657](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23092657)

~~~
duxup
As someone 2 or so years into coding professionally and constantly looking at
my own work and sort of frowning, refactoring, wash rinse repeat, I keep
telling myself this is the process and that's ok.

~~~
imheretolearn
I believe your past work is a great indicator of your progress. If you look at
your past work and frown, chances are you are frowning because you now know
something you didn't back then. This is a great sign of improvement. If you
look at your past work and go meh, it was great back then and it's great
today, chances are you've not learned anything new. Pro tip: There's always
room for improvement.

------
zippoxer
Pfft.. there are many.. and new ones keep popping up every once in a while.
That's why I keep coming back.

------
Jaruzel
I'd start with the HN Search:

[https://hn.algolia.com/](https://hn.algolia.com/)

It's default setting is all posts ever posted sorted by popularity.

------
jack1243star
Greatest comeback on HN.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=35079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=35079)

------
aabbcc1241
Show HN: I built a tool to remove news articles from HN
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23093990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23093990)

This site act as a filter of HN, so you can find original content easier. The
idea behind is also interesting.

(I'm not the OP)

------
brudgers
_Dear Lumber Yard_
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=34423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=34423)

------
pmiller2
A comment, actually, but @tokenadult's comment on hiring, of which I'm not
sure this is the latest version, but close enough:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5227923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5227923)

------
zzo38computer
I do not really expect just one, especially I do not expect just one for
everybody. I think it depend what you are interested to read about.

~~~
imheretolearn
I agree there is no one size fits all solution. This question is aimed at
HNers who thought a post was important to them for some reason and they think
it would benefit others for the same reasons. The reader is free to choose the
posts he/she finds interesting.

------
kirubakaran
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23227840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23227840)

~~~
thomasqm
I already read this one though.

~~~
zippoxer
I'll even go as far as to say that everyone here has already read it.

------
mycall
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23226615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23226615)

------
lihaciudaniel
The death of Job
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3078107](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3078107)

to remind me how great one man can change the world.

